# Kuiu question



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Time for me to buy some more camo and I'm probably going to buy a few sets of this Kuiu stuff and Sitka.

My cousin gets 50% off stika brand if I can ever get him off his lazy azz to place an order for me but, I like the kuiu camo patters too.

whats your experience with kuiu?
what are the best pants, tops, vest, hoodys?

This will be worn primarily for Archery elk hunting

how do the pants fit? the same as your jeans?
do you like/hate the knee pads?

pants:
I was thinking of either the Alpine or chinook pant but, I'm not so sure about the knee pads.. I'd get the attack but would be concerned they would be too light weight? then there is the guide pant which may be too warm??


Shirts: I was going to get a couple of the merino 145 LS crew-T's

vest:maybe the super down vest and the pelonton 240 full zip hoody


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Archery elk, you'll want the Tiburon line. Just layer appropriately for the early mornings if you're sitting. I understand the knee pads but I personally don't like them and they don't serve a purpose where I hunt; sheep country, yes I could see the need. The pants are a true to size fit, if you wear a 32" waist then a 32" etc. For tops, they're an "athletic" fit, so if you're not athletic you'll want to size up. I have the guide jacket, attack pants, and some zip-off base layers. A few other accessories as well but i'm going to be trying the first lite hoody this year along with some off-brand merino. It's great quality, there's just comparable gear not marketed for hunting that may be of better value to you...unless you have to have camo.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

#sitka#


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

What I know about these two companies is more about raingear so I can't help much with the warmer weather gear.
I love the Sitka 90%. Super comfy and durable. At least mine are durable, but I bought them back when they were made in Canada. I bought some Cloudburst and then some Stormfront. Both leaked at my knees and shoulders from day one. My pants would be wet and start to grip my knees. It made it hard to climb without tugging up the front of my pants with each step. I finally got pissed and sold or traded them for some KUIU down and Outdoor Research. Except for 90%, I'm done with Sitka.
I then bought a set of Kuiu Chugach and Yukon raingear. I can't tell you how much I LOVE both of them. I use the Chugach for packing and the Yukon when I leave the house in the rain. The Chugach is lighter than the Yukon. I have never, ever, ever, ever been wet in my Yukons or Chugach. I can't say that about Sitka.
Hope that helps.
Chuck J


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got some KUIU, Sitka, and First Lite. My opinion is if you want pants with knee pads, Sitka is much better than KUIU. You can remove the knee pads with the Sitka pants and the KUIU ones are not thick enough and just cause a sweaty irritation while I'm wearing them. I don't have the sweat problem with the Sitka and if you don't want knee pads you can just take them out. I recently got base layers and a few peaces from first lite. Their base layers are the best hands down. For your merino layers I would buy first lite. A little more pricey but they are very comfortable. I've bought one KUIU merino peace last year, I like the first lite more. I do like KUIUs Kenai jacket, but it's more of an insulation peace you don't really need during the bow hunt here when it's so warm.

Personally I really like Sitkas new sub-alpine pattern and the ascent line seems to be a great choice if it's primarily for archery hunting.

PS- if you get any First Lite it runs slightly bigger than KUIU or Sitka. I buy a large in those two and a medium in FL.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I use their gear and am happy with it. I don't wear their clothes because I can get something as effective for a lot less. Further I don't think camo is very important unless your bow hunting and even then it is still over rated. But I'm confident that their clothing holds up as well as their gear.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm 5' 9 and 170 and have the kuiu guide jacket and long sleeve shirt in size large, I wish I would of got an XL. The guide jacket is tight around my shoulders, I just don't know how much bigger the XL is.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

katorade said:


> I'm 5' 9 and 170 and have the kuiu guide jacket and long sleeve shirt in size large, I wish I would of got an XL. The guide jacket is tight around my shoulders, I just don't know how much bigger the XL is.


this is very helpful.
I'm 5'9" and around 180lbs. I'm going to get some of their marino wool camo shirts and regular shirts, vest and hoody. I was going to get a size L. you think I should get the XL?

I thought the same thing about sitka, I tried on the hudson waterfowl jacket in size L but the XL fit better


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

CAExpat said:


> Archery elk, you'll want the Tiburon line. Just layer appropriately for the early mornings if you're sitting. I understand the knee pads but I personally don't like them and they don't serve a purpose where I hunt; sheep country, yes I could see the need. The pants are a true to size fit, if you wear a 32" waist then a 32" etc. For tops, they're an "athletic" fit, so if you're not athletic you'll want to size up. I have the guide jacket, attack pants, and some zip-off base layers. A few other accessories as well but i'm going to be trying the first lite hoody this year along with some off-brand merino. It's great quality, there's just comparable gear not marketed for hunting that may be of better value to you...unless you have to have camo.


are the Attack pants more rugged than the Tiburon pants?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> are the Attack pants more rugged than the Tiburon pants?


No...


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

CAExpat said:


> For tops, they're an "athletic" fit, so if you're not athletic you'll want to size up.


If you wear skinny jeans and shirts from Nordstroms..then order your regular size...if your normal human size...order up


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

gdog said:


> If you wear skinny jeans and shirts from Nordstroms


I buy 90% of my shirts and pants from IFA and CAL ranch thank you very much, and mostly purl snaps! and I hate!! flat brim hats

however, I should have explained my question a little better so, just to be clear, the attack pants are not more rugged. So, are they less rugged that the tibruon??


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> however, I should have explained my question a little better so, just to be clear, the attack pants are not more rugged. So, are they less rugged that the tibruon??


I'd say they are very similar in regards to "ruggedness". The Attack pants are probably a bit more breathable, but I don't think by a wide margin. For the $$ honestly...I'd get the Tiburon and call it good. I just don't see the $$ difference in performance. Maybe I missing something(?) I haven't worn either a ton yet...so I can't give you long term performance review.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

GF....if you want to look at the difference between the 2 before you order..your welcome to come check them out.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

gdog said:


> GF....if you want to look at the difference between the 2 before you order..your welcome to come check them out.


I might take you up on that. Give me a few days of so. I'll shoot you a PM. Gotta mow the lawn tomorrow and Wednesday, I'm taking a gun in to get a scope lapped and mounted


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

As far as sizing goes it is a bit unique. I'm 6'1 180 and wear the large jacket, the xl was too long in the sleeves and for archery that was going to be a problem. It's definitely a little snug across my back shoulders but I actually prefer the tight fit when my pack's on.

The Tiburon pants just breathe exceptionally well and feel very light, as mentioned I wouldn't say they are any more rugged. I had the attack pants fully opened up while hiking late October, with base layers they were definitely warm enough. 

All the "warmth" stuff is subjective though. If you're buying now, you've got plenty of time to return everything. I was able to try stuff on in the store so that was helpful, if you can set up something like gdog offered it would save you some time and hassle. 

Having said all this, i'm actually going to be trying the First Lite corrugate guide pants. No other reason besides i'm never satisfied with anything and always want to mix it up.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe i misread an earlier post, but to clarify... the Tiburon (149gm) are lighter than alpine (210gm), which are lighter than attack (225gm), which are lighter than Chinook (215gm, fleece-backed) which are lighter than guide (274gm).

Tiburon, alpine, or attack are all great pants for archery hunting. If I had to pick one, I'd pick attack for overall versatility.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

> I'd pick attack for overall versatility


That's what I ended up doing. If it was only for archery and scouting, I'd probably go with the Tiburon. However, there's been more than a few mornings even on the archery hunt where it's pretty chilly up there so you still are layered.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

goosefreak said:


> this is very helpful.
> I'm 5'9" and around 180lbs. I'm going to get some of their marino wool camo shirts and regular shirts, vest and hoody. I was going to get a size L. you think I should get the XL?
> 
> I thought the same thing about sitka, I tried on the hudson waterfowl jacket in size L but the XL fit better


I think I would get XL.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

katorade said:


> I think I would get XL.


you would get the XL just in the jacket? or would you get the shirts and vest, and hoody etc in XL also?


----------



## DoubleWhammy (Apr 23, 2014)

They have a sizing chart on their website. I measured all the places it specifies to and the only thing I ended up exchanging was the guide jacket. I ended up getting 1 size up from my measured size. They run a little tight in the arm pit area, which I couldn't handle. Also keep in mind, if you're ordering layers, don't try to accommodate sixes for each layer. Kuiu has already done that for you. Order your measured size in all clothing and it should layer fine.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

okay, guys..

So I'v stocked up on a bunch of kuiu so far. pants merino shirts, peloton shirts, guide vest etc.. Everything has fit me great so far.. (I got large in the shirts and vest)

I'm now ordering the guide jacket and in theory I am a size large but, based off of what you guys have said it sounds like I should get the XL. 

So, the XL????

I want to wear the guide jacket over the guide vest and still shoot without feeling constricted 

I'm a Archery hunter, I'm 5'9' tall , last time I weighed myself I was 180-ish lbs. I most defiantly haven't lost weight since then, so I'd say i'm probably around 190lbs


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

The problem you're going to run into is sleeve length. I'm 6'1" on my shortest day and the XL sleeves were too long for my, as in it would suck for bow hunting. I wear the large and at 175 lbs it's snug. You're in a tough spot, maybe start with the XL and velcro your sleeves, may not be too bad. If you were closer i'd say just try on my large, however there's one in south jordan for sale on KSL, i'd get a hold of them and try it on.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

CAExpat said:


> The problem you're going to run into is sleeve length. I'm 6'1" on my shortest day and the XL sleeves were too long for my, as in it would suck for bow hunting. I wear the large and at 175 lbs it's snug. You're in a tough spot, maybe start with the XL and velcro your sleeves, may not be too bad. If you were closer i'd say just try on my large, however there's one in south jordan for sale on KSL, i'd get a hold of them and try it on.


That's been my experience too. I forgot to mention that. I shot at a miniature 4x4 last November and my string hit my sleeve and totally messed up my shot. Had I been wearing an arm guard I would have been fine. I'm 6'0" and 175lbs and I bought the XL so I could wear something warm under it. A large fits great with just a light jacket under it.


----------

